# Bota Shpirtërore > Agnosticizëm dhe ateizëm >  Incest ne librat fetar , Bibel dhe Kuran

## EuroStar1

*INCEST NË LIBRIN E ZOTIT ---> Ne Bibel dhe Kuran*

*Ne Bibel*

(a)”Kështu po atë natë I dhanë verë babait të tyre (dy bijat e Lotit) dhe e madhja U SHTRI bashkë me të atin…

“Të nesërmen vajza më e msdhe I tha më të voglës : Ja, natën e kaluar unë rashë në shtrat bashkë me babanë tim;le të bëjmë, që ai të pijë verë edhe sonte;pastaj ti futu dhe shtrihu me të,që të mund t’I sigurojmë pasardhës babait tonë.”

“Edhe atë natë I dhanë verë babait të tyre dhe më e vogla SHKOI TË SHTRIHET bashkë me të…”


“Kështu dy bijat e Lotit u ngjizën nga babai I tyre.”ZANAFILLA 19:33-3

_Versioni I vjetër I Biblës,përdor fjalën “RA NË SHTRAT” për “MARDHËNIE SEKSUALE”._

INCEST DHE DHUNIM MES VËLLAUT DHE MOTRËS

(d)”…ai e kapi(Tamarën,motrën e tij.Kjo të mos ngatërrohet me Tamarën më sipër,në pikën “c”)dhe I tha:”Eja,shtrihu me mua,motra ime.”2SAMUELIT 13:11

“Ajo iu përgjigj:”Jo vëllai im.(Amnoni,një nga bijtë e Davidit,një njeri I rëndësishëm)mos më poshtëro kështu…”2SAMUELIT 13:12

“Por ai nuk deshi ta dëgjojë dhe,duke qenë më I fortë se ajo,E DHUNOI(motrën e tij)dhe ra në shtrat me të.”2SAMUELIT 13:14

(f)Për llojet të tjera të INCESTIT shiko LEVETIKU 18:8-18,20:11-14 dhe 17:21.



*Nga Kurani*

33:50. O ti Pejgamber, Ne t'i kemi lejuar gratë, të cilave u ke dhënë shpërblimin e kurorës, dhe ato që me ndihmën e All-llahut hynë në posedimin tënd (robëreshat e luftës) dhe bijat e axhës tënd, bijat e hallave tua, bijat e dajës tënd, bijat e tezeve tua (të janë lejuar, pos grave me niqah dhe të afërtat), të cilat kanë migruar (kanë bërë hixhret) si ti, dhe një grua besimtare nëse ajo ia falë veten Pejgamberit dhe nëse Pejgamberi dëshiron të martohet me të (një martesë e tillë pa shpërblim të niqahut) duke qenë kjo (rast) vetëm për ty e jo edhe për besimtarët. Ne e dimë se ç'u kemi bërë atyre obligim rreth grave të tyre dhe rreth atyre që i kanë në pronësinë e vet, ashtu që ti të mos keshë vështirësi, e All-llahu është që falë shumë, është mëshirues. 

*Ka edhe qindra hadithe qe perkrahin incestin dhe martesat brenda gjakut*  :i terbuar: 


Mendoj qe ligji i njeriut eshte per njerzit. Ndersa ligji fetar "Librat" i shkojn per shtat Imameve dhe Prifterive , bashk me njerzit qe i ndjekin ato

----------


## EuroStar1

Ne Bibel & Kuran thuhet se bota filloi me Even & Adamin. Eva & Adami kryen mardhenie seksuale me njetri-tjetrin dhe linden femije. Me vone i bie qe femijet te kene kryer mardhenie seksuale me njteri-tjetrin ose me prinderit e tyre qe te vazhdonte te riprodhohej njerezimi. Pra nga kjo dilet ne perfundimin se njerezimi filloi me incest (seks brenda familjes). 
Po ne librat fetar, me vone shkruhet qe incesti eshte mekat.

Si ka mundesi Zoti e filloi njerezimin me mekat, pra me incest?

----------


## prizrenasi_30

> Ne Bibel & Kuran thuhet se bota filloi me Even & Adamin. Eva & Adami kryen mardhenie seksuale me njetri-tjetrin dhe linden femije. Me vone i bie qe femijet te kene kryer mardhenie seksuale me njteri-tjetrin ose me prinderit e tyre qe te vazhdonte te riprodhohej njerezimi. Pra nga kjo dilet ne perfundimin se njerezimi filloi me incest (seks brenda familjes). 
> Po ne librat fetar, me vone shkruhet qe incesti eshte mekat.
> 
> Si ka mundesi Zoti e filloi njerezimin me mekat, pra me incest?


Nuk kam argumente per ta vertetuar por mendoj se Zoti ka krijuar ne secilin kontinent nga nje çift dhe pastaj femijet e tyre jane takuar dhe keshtu eshte perzier njerezimi dhe eshte shtuar numri i njerezve.

----------


## MafiaWarz

> Nuk kam argumente per ta vertetuar por mendoj se Zoti ka krijuar ne secilin kontinent nga nje çift dhe pastaj femijet e tyre jane takuar dhe keshtu eshte perzier njerezimi dhe eshte shtuar numri i njerezve.


Nuk ka ndonje problem , askush nuk posedon asnje argument per asgje :ngerdheshje:

----------


## EuroStar1

> Nuk kam argumente per ta vertetuar por mendoj se Zoti ka krijuar ne secilin kontinent nga nje çift dhe pastaj femijet e tyre jane takuar dhe keshtu eshte perzier njerezimi dhe eshte shtuar numri i njerezve.


Atehere i bie qe te ket pasur shum Adam dhe Eva....! Po Bibla dhe Kurani qe thojn te kunderten ? Eh prandaj njerzit sa me shum lexojne , aq me shum kthjellohen




> Nuk ka ndonje problem , askush nuk posedon asnje argument per asgje


 :ngerdheshje:  MafiaWarz , ahahaa e fort kjo, vetem se biblotekat e kishave dhe xhamijave jan plot me shkaravina qe shkruajn per Even dhe Adamin  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## master2006

> Atehere i bie qe te ket pasur shum Adam dhe Eva....! Po Bibla dhe Kurani qe thojn te kunderten ? Eh prandaj njerzit sa me shum lexojne , aq me shum kthjellohen


Ateher i bie qe ti me heret ke qene majmun apo jo? Kete e beson ti?

----------


## Ermedin

> *Nga Kurani*
> 
> 33:50. O ti Pejgamber, Ne t'i kemi lejuar gratë, të cilave u ke dhënë shpërblimin e kurorës, dhe ato që me ndihmën e All-llahut hynë në posedimin tënd (robëreshat e luftës) dhe bijat e axhës tënd, bijat e hallave tua, bijat e dajës tënd, bijat e tezeve tua (të janë lejuar, pos grave me niqah dhe të afërtat), të cilat kanë migruar (kanë bërë hixhret) si ti, dhe një grua besimtare nëse ajo ia falë veten Pejgamberit dhe nëse Pejgamberi dëshiron të martohet me të (një martesë e tillë pa shpërblim të niqahut) duke qenë kjo (rast) vetëm për ty e jo edhe për besimtarët. Ne e dimë se ç'u kemi bërë atyre obligim rreth grave të tyre dhe rreth atyre që i kanë në pronësinë e vet, ashtu që ti të mos keshë vështirësi, e All-llahu është që falë shumë, është mëshirues.


EgoStar, ja po ta sjell *të përkthyer saktë* (në anglisht) ngase shqiptarët janë pak të mërzitur: 033.050 O Prophet! We have made lawful to thee thy wives to whom thou hast paid their dowers; and those whom thy right hand possesses out of the prisoners of war whom God has assigned to thee; and daughters of thy *paternal uncles and aunts (bijat e dajës/axhës ose tezes/hallës së babait)*, and *daughters of thy maternal uncles and aunts (bijat e dajës/axhës ose tezes/hallës së nënës)*, who migrated (from Makka) with thee; and any believing woman who dedicates her soul to the Prophet if the Prophet wishes to wed her;- this only for thee, and not for the Believers (at large); We know what We have appointed for them as to their wives and the captives whom their right hands possess;- in order that there should be no difficulty for thee. And God is Oft-Forgiving, Most Merciful. (Translated by Yusuf Ali, best translation)  :buzeqeshje: 

No incest, just translation mistake by "vigilent albanians"!

----------


## EuroStar1

> EgoStar, ja po ta sjell *të përkthyer saktë* (në anglisht) ngase shqiptarët janë pak të mërzitur: 033.050 O Prophet! We have made lawful to thee thy wives to whom thou hast paid their dowers; and those whom thy right hand possesses out of the prisoners of war whom God has assigned to thee; and daughters of thy *paternal uncles and aunts (bijat e dajës/axhës ose tezes/hallës së babait)*, and *daughters of thy maternal uncles and aunts (bijat e dajës/axhës ose tezes/hallës së nënës)*, who migrated (from Makka) with thee; and any believing woman who dedicates her soul to the Prophet if the Prophet wishes to wed her;- this only for thee, and not for the Believers (at large); We know what We have appointed for them as to their wives and the captives whom their right hands possess;- in order that there should be no difficulty for thee. And God is Oft-Forgiving, Most Merciful. (Translated by Yusuf Ali, best translation) 
> 
> No incest, just translation mistake by "vigilent albanians"!


Une e kam postuar per shqiptar dhe jo per amerikan, ti me sa shoh nuk din shqip dhe te njejtat gjera qe kam sjell une nga kurani ne shqip , ti i ke sjell ne anglisht. 



> 33:50. O ti Pejgamber, Ne t'i kemi lejuar gratë, të cilave u ke dhënë shpërblimin e kurorës, dhe ato që me ndihmën e All-llahut hynë në posedimin tënd (robëreshat e luftës) dhe bijat e axhës tënd, bijat e hallave tua, bijat e dajës tënd, bijat e tezeve tua (të janë lejuar, pos grave me niqah dhe të afërtat), të cilat kanë migruar (kanë bërë hixhret) si ti, dhe një grua besimtare nëse ajo ia falë veten Pejgamberit dhe nëse Pejgamberi dëshiron të martohet me të (një martesë e tillë pa shpërblim të niqahut) duke qenë kjo (rast) vetëm për ty e jo edhe për besimtarët. Ne e dimë se ç'u kemi bërë atyre obligim rreth grave të tyre dhe rreth atyre që i kanë në pronësinë e vet, ashtu që ti të mos keshë vështirësi, e All-llahu është që falë shumë, është mëshirues.


http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showpo...&postcount=233

Arabet vetem dy gjuhe dine

1)- Gabelshe
2)- Anglisht, kete te fundit e kan per mode  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Ermedin

> Une e kam postuar per shqiptar dhe jo per amerikan...


Si hapës i temës të respektoj, por jo si shpifës dhe mbështetës i gabimeve gjuhësore!  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## EuroStar1

> Si hapës i temës të respektoj, por jo si shpifës dhe mbështetës i gabimeve gjuhësore!


Po mire i dashur, le ta perkthejn kush te doje postimin qe ke sjell ti ne anglisht dhe te shohim , a eshte njelloj me ate qe kam sjell une ne shqip ?

Leqe nuk ka nevoje me e perkthy hic, le te hapi Kuranin dhe le ta pershtasin me ate qe kam sjell une
Pershendetje

----------


## Ermedin

> Po mire i dashur, le ta perkthejn kush te doje postimin qe ke sjell ti ne anglisht dhe te shohim , a eshte njelloj me ate qe kam sjell une ne shqip? Leqe nuk ka nevoje me e perkthy hic...!


Përkthimin në shqip të fjalëve që i ke në synim i bëra në kllapa, tash mos arsyet palidhje!  :buzeqeshje: 
Pa normal, një fjalë e lëshuar nga përkthyesi shqiptar, nuk ka nevojë të përmirësohet ngase
u përshtatet epsheve dhe talljeve të juaja! Ec merru me diçka se më vjen turp të merrem me 
kësi fjalësh të ulta dhe shpifjet e juaja!

----------


## EuroStar1

> Përkthimin në shqip të fjalëve që i ke në synim i bëra në kllapa, tash mos arsyet palidhje! 
> Pa normal, një fjalë e lëshuar nga përkthyesi shqiptar, nuk ka nevojë të përmirësohet ngase
> u përshtatet epsheve dhe talljeve të juaja! Ec merru me diçka se më vjen turp të merrem me 
> kësi fjalësh të ulta dhe shpifjet e juaja!


O shoku im ......Ato perkthime qe kan ber perkthyesit shqiptar ne kuran, po lexohen nga shqiptaret, me te mira dhe te keqia.

Tani si tja bejme, ti djegim keto kurane qe jan dhe te biem te tjere te pa perkthyer, apo do ti perkthesh ti, meqe e din mire arabishten

----------


## Kavir

> EgoStar, ja po ta sjell *të përkthyer saktë* (në anglisht) ngase shqiptarët janë pak të mërzitur: 033.050 O Prophet! We have made lawful to thee thy wives to whom thou hast paid their dowers; and those whom thy right hand possesses out of the prisoners of war whom God has assigned to thee; and daughters of thy *paternal uncles and aunts (bijat e dajës/axhës ose tezes/hallës së babait)*, and *daughters of thy maternal uncles and aunts (bijat e dajës/axhës ose tezes/hallës së nënës)*, who migrated (from Makka) with thee; and any believing woman who dedicates her soul to the Prophet if the Prophet wishes to wed her;- this only for thee, and not for the Believers (at large); We know what We have appointed for them as to their wives and the captives whom their right hands possess;- in order that there should be no difficulty for thee. And God is Oft-Forgiving, Most Merciful. (Translated by Yusuf Ali, best translation) 
> 
> No incest, just translation mistake by "vigilent albanians"!


Po c`ke qe perkthen nga gjuhet e shejtanit? Perkthe me mire nga gjuha e Allahut se anglishtes nuk ia paske haberin.

Paternal uncle - nuk eshte "xhaxhai i babait" por xhaxhai nga babai. dmth vellai i babait (qe ta dallojne prej dajes, maternal uncle).

Pra genjeshatari je ti ne kete rast.

----------


## *suada*

Ashtu perkthehet Kavir si e korrigjove ti. 
Ky shoku Ermedin kur sja ka haberin nga anglishtja. 




> Ne Bibel & Kuran thuhet se bota filloi me Even & Adamin. Eva & Adami kryen mardhenie seksuale me njetri-tjetrin dhe linden femije. Me vone i bie qe femijet te kene kryer mardhenie seksuale me njteri-tjetrin ose me prinderit e tyre qe te vazhdonte te riprodhohej njerezimi. Pra nga kjo dilet ne perfundimin se njerezimi filloi me incest (seks brenda familjes). 
> Po ne librat fetar, me vone shkruhet qe incesti eshte mekat.
> 
> Si ka mundesi Zoti e filloi njerezimin me mekat, pra me incest?


Shume teme e goditur.

Kete qe sapo shkrove me larte e kam menduar dhe une.
Nuk ma merr mendja te dali asnje mysliman dhe asnje i krishtere qe te shpjegoje kete gje.

Dikush me larte permendi historine e majmunit. Me perzihet stomaku kur mendoj se vite me pare tekstet shkollore ishin te mbushura me perralla me mbret. Si prsh: si u be majmuni njeri, evoluzioni i majmunit.

----------


## EuroStar1

> Ashtu perkthehet Kavir si e korrigjove ti. 
> Ky shoku Ermedin kur sja ka haberin nga anglishtja. 
> 
> 
> 
> Shume teme e goditur.
> 
> Kete qe sapo shkrove me larte e kam menduar dhe une.
> Nuk ma merr mendja te dali asnje mysliman dhe asnje i krishtere qe te shpjegoje kete gje.
> ...


Duhet te pranosh kete rrjesht, sepse ose do pranosh ate qe "shkruajn librat fetar" Ose do pranosh ate mundesi qe deri tani ofron shkenca.

Pra ti je nje majmuneshe e evoluar  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## jarigas

> Dikush me larte permendi historine e majmunit. Me perzihet stomaku kur mendoj se *vite me pare tekstet shkollore ishin te mbushura me perralla me mbret*. Si prsh: si u be majmuni njeri, evoluzioni i majmunit.


Ne cilat shkolla eshte hequr teoria e Evolucionit????

----------


## Marduk

Suada s'e kam per me ta ndryshu ndonje gje mendimin, veq prrall ma e fort eshte kur po thote: Banu dhe behu qekjo edhe ma e fort. Ose lloji i Babadimrit qe vjen neper oxhak qe t'bjen dhurata.

----------


## Milkway

> *INCEST NË LIBRIN E ZOTIT ---> Ne Bibel dhe Kuran*
> 
> *Ne Bibel*
> 
> (a)Kështu po atë natë I dhanë verë babait të tyre (dy bijat e Lotit) dhe e madhja U SHTRI bashkë me të atin
> 
> Të nesërmen vajza më e msdhe I tha më të voglës : Ja, natën e kaluar unë rashë në shtrat bashkë me babanë tim;le të bëjmë, që ai të pijë verë edhe sonte;pastaj ti futu dhe shtrihu me të,që të mund tI sigurojmë pasardhës babait tonë.
> 
> Edhe atë natë I dhanë verë babait të tyre dhe më e vogla SHKOI TË SHTRIHET bashkë me të
> ...


E ke kap me te keq kete pune mer cun ....askund ne kete ajet nuk shkruan se e ke obligim me u  martu me te familjes por e ka te lejume dhe nje njeri kur ka aq shum femra sot a do ta merr nje te familjes ??Besoj qe jo .

----------


## EuroStar1

> E ke kap me te keq kete pune mer cun ....askund ne kete ajet nuk shkruan se e ke obligim me u  martu me te familjes por e ka te lejume 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Nuk e ka obligim por e ka te lejuar 
> 
> 
> dhe nje njeri kur ka aq shum femra sot a do ta merr nje te familjes ??Besoj qe jo .


Pse ne kohen e muhamedit ka qen krize per femra ? :P

Po te ishte krize per femra , nga do ti gjente vetem muhamedi 13 cope per koke  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Milkway

> Pse ne kohen e muhamedit ka qen krize per femra ? :P
> 
> Po te ishte krize per femra , nga do ti gjente vetem muhamedi 13 cope per koke


Jo ne kohen e Muhamedit por mund te kete ne kohe lufterash , epidemish te medha etj etj. 


Po kete qe Muhamedi kishte 13 gra kush ta mesoi ?? Mund te ma gjejsh ne Kur'an ??

----------

